# Ox Pro Series 9



## Branden (Dec 20, 2009)

Hi, I am new to the fourm. I have just bought the Ox Pro Series 9 and would like to know if anyone has any expierince with the Ox Pro. I have a sony ceiling mount and hope the Ox Pro will fit the bracket. Any comments would be welcomed.

Thanks,


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Welcome to the Shack Steve! :wave:

I have no experience with the Ox Pro. As a matter of fact I'd never heard of them before now. :hide:

Keep us up to date on your experience with it. :T


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Neither have I!!
I did a Google search and it appears to be a low contrast 600x800 projector!
Possibly a Data projector..


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

mechman said:


> Welcome to the Shack Steve! :wave:
> 
> I have no experience with the Ox Pro. As a matter of fact I'd never heard of them before now. :hide:
> 
> Keep us up to date on your experience with it. :T


Same here.


----------



## oilersman (Dec 4, 2009)

Well, this may come in useful to some people so i will review and comment on this unit.
About me first: 16 years in Electrical trade/inspector/home theater enthusiast/own elect company.

Installed this unit in a local bar, i usually install a Canon or Panasonic home theater unit but they just didn't have the money so i gambled on this projector. The native resolution is 1024x768. We put this unit up for Bell hd which is 720p. The pic color and quality is excellent. I custom made the screen on the big concrete wall out of drywall and silverscreen paint. The price is absolutely cheap for the brightness and contrast abililty. We actually left on a massive high bay 400 watt light which is actually 4 feet infront of the projector. It's way better with it off but we can still see the screen and still looks good.
Its been about 10 months since i've contacted the bar, and they say the remote doesnt work anymore...btw the remote is very small and can be lost quicker than installing the unit.
Pros: Inexpensive, everything looks great, very bright if needed, great short throw distance,inexpensive bulbs.
Cons: Cheaply made remote, small remote,no hdmi port,

Well actually going to replace my bulb in my panasonic home theater projector but am going to try the newer ox pro 10 first. I'll get a comparison side by side but am willing to bet the brightness and maybe even the quality of pic to be better on the ox pro. 
Also searched out this unit and it turns out the ox pro is a chinese built unit and the guys in BC bought an abundance of these. They then re-furbish with better components such as the tuner and higher powered bulb and contrast ratio and whatever. My only thought is how good is the construction of the unit and how long will it really last? How good is the warranty? Is it as advertised? One thing for certain, you won't go wrong with the price, the bar has been running the machine for 10 mths straight, they only let it go into hibernate since they lost the remote or dead remote. The original bulb is still in and everything is working as was installed. Hopefully they've maintained the cleaning filters but who knows. Theyve logged some major hours on it so we'll see. 
Dale


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks for the report Dale! :T And welcome to the Shack. :wave:


----------



## Alan Brown (Jun 7, 2006)

oilersman said:


> Well, this may come in useful to some people so i will review and comment on this unit.
> About me first: 16 years in Electrical trade/inspector/home theater enthusiast/own elect company.
> 
> Installed this unit in a local bar, i usually install a Canon or Panasonic home theater unit but they just didn't have the money so i gambled on this projector. The native resolution is 1024x768. We put this unit up for Bell hd which is 720p. The pic color and quality is excellent. I custom made the screen on the big concrete wall out of drywall and silverscreen paint. The price is absolutely cheap for the brightness and contrast abililty. We actually left on a massive high bay 400 watt light which is actually 4 feet infront of the projector. It's way better with it off but we can still see the screen and still looks good.
> ...


Welcome to the forum! The newer model is not much different than the former one. It was NOT designed for home theater use as its primary purpose. Such projectors are designed and built for static computer images NOT motion pictures. The native chip set is 4x3 aspect ratio (1.33:1). For home theater, you need a display with a 16x9 aspect ratio (1.78:1). Its native resolution is 1024x768. When it is in 16x9 mode, there will be unused portions of the imager chip set at the top and bottom. Therefore, the picture area will have an active resolution of only 1024x575. You will not be able to make a very large image with this resolution before individual pixels start to become visible in the picture. This will produce a geometric texture to everything that doesn't naturally look that way: like skin, sky, teeth, flower petals, painted walls, etc., etc. 

The Ox Pro 10, in 16x9 mode, makes a picture with 588,800 total pixels of image information.

Standard DVD has a native resolution of 720x480= 345,600 total pixels. Most DVDs look best on 16x9 displays.

Some TV program providers use 720p as their HDTV format (1280x720). That's a total of 921,600 pixels.

Most TV program providers use 1080i (1920x1080). That's a total of 2,073,600 pixels.

Blu-ray Disc has a native resolution of 1080p (1920x1080). That's also 2,073,600 pixels.

From these basic numbers it's clear that the projector you are considering would be suitable for DVD video and older format 4x3 TV pictures in a so-called "home theater" system.

You would throw away 36% of the picture information when watching 720p HDTV programs.

You would throw away 72% of the picture information of 1080i/p programs.

There are many other problems with this projector that I won't take the time to mention. It may be a functional candidate for a low cost sports bar application. I would NEVER recommend one for a home theater system. A used projector that was actually designed for video and home theater would be a wiser use of the money.

Best regards and beautiful pictures,
Alan Brown, President
CinemaQuest, Inc.
A Lion AV Consultants Affiliate

"Advancing the art and science of electronic imaging"


----------

